# Anyone know Portage Lakes well?



## thefed17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a small ski boat docked at Sandy Beach Marina, S. Main Street. We've never had much luck on Portage and am looking for someone who might enjoy a day on the lake while sharing some tips. Me and the boys are novice fishermen, but avid novices lol. I'll be kid free all next week if someone wants to hit the lake early. 

We usually just throw white grubs on small jigs tipped with worms and today, for instance, snagged a handful of baby perch and small sunfish. I'm interested in learning how to target bass, maybe find some better sunfish spots, etc. 

Lmk...or send me a pm with tips. My boys and I woy ld greatly appreciate a jump on our new "home lake".


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

thefed17 said:


> I have a small ski boat docked at Sandy Beach Marina, S. Main Street. We've never had much luck on Portage and am looking for someone who might enjoy a day on the lake while sharing some tips. Me and the boys are novice fishermen, but avid novices lol. I'll be kid free all next week if someone wants to hit the lake early.
> 
> We usually just throw white grubs on small jigs tipped with worms and today, for instance, snagged a handful of baby perch and small sunfish. I'm interested in learning how to target bass, maybe find some better sunfish spots, etc.
> 
> Lmk...or send me a pm with tips. My boys and I woy ld greatly appreciate a jump on our new "home lake".


Portage is one of the best bass lakes in the state but the panfishing has been going down but some good ones still! Maggots or waxworks for the gils and redears! 32 oz and smaller jigs! Bass try tubes , stick baits, worms , and the Alabama rig!! That place is small so keep moving u will fine better areas! Crappie I think need to lower the limit on both size and creep limit! The black crappie are not growing good


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

The redeared sunfish started spawning a week ago. You have another 1-2 weeks to get them on their spawning beds. Check all the shoreline with sandy/gravelly areas until you find the spawning beds. If it's a big spawning area, you are set for the afternoon! If it's small, catch a few big ones and then move on. I use a plain hook and a redworm, dug worm, or piece of nightcrawler. Have to have something that's wiggly. Jigs sink too fast in shallow water and can get lost in the weeds where the fish can't see them. A lot of times, they hit while the worm is sinking. Usually, I find the fish in bays, but they will spawn near points too. Key is finding sandy/gravelly areas. Go on a sunny day and it's easy to see the beds and the big fish on them. If the beds are empty, move on. They might be old crappie spawning beds. You're too late for crappie this year. They have moved out to the deep water already.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Also fishing beds when u keep the big gils or redears don't over harvest taking awAy big males stunt the population! Small satalite or stunted males come in blow their juice on the eggs not good!


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I recently moved onto the lakes and have been doing ok targeting bass. Earlier in the spring I was doing well with white spinnerbait and shad colored stick baits. Now I'm fishing mostly topwater (hula poppers in clean water and frogs in the weeds/pads). Plastic worms skipped under the docks and boats also produces. I mostly pound the shoreline for bass, as I haven't yet learned the good underwater structure points. I do have a 17ft Tracker and would be happy to bring you along for a fishing session any time.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If your not a "laker", it could take a lifetime to know THE LAKES. Review your maps, get out at 5:00Am. Listen to the locals and learn something on every outing.--Tim


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

PatrickS said:


> I recently moved onto the lakes and have been doing ok targeting bass. Earlier in the spring I was doing well with white spinnerbait and shad colored stick baits. Now I'm fishing mostly topwater (hula poppers in clean water and frogs in the weeds/pads). Plastic worms skipped under the docks and boats also produces. I mostly pound the shoreline for bass, as I haven't yet learned the good underwater structure points. I do have a 17ft Tracker and would be happy to bring you along for a fishing session any time.


Try fishing off the main point at Turkeyfoot Lake in the mornings and the channel leading into Mud Lake. My dad saw a bunch off bass fishermen doing well out there last week. They were using finesse worms or jigs. Maybe drop shotting? Trolling real slow and bumping the bottom with the worms. He saw at least 8 bass caught out there. He was panfishing. According to ODNR, there is fish structure that was dropped into the Mud Lake channel years ago. Never fished it though.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

Bdawg thanks for the tips! I was out last Saturday morning and did see many bass boats fishing that main point on Turkeyfoot. I was already determined to hit up the East Reservoir docks, so I passed them by. But I did make a note to try that area later! Lol


----------

